# Rehearsal Cubes



## daryag (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone know where I can purchase 13 18" rehearsal cubes in NYC on an extremely tight budget? I have limited time and cannot spend it building such a large quantity of cubes, and I cannot seem to find anyplace that they are sold or made...


----------



## Footer (Jul 14, 2009)

Most places just build them as they go, I am sure you can call any woodshop/cabinet shop/scene shop in the area and they can bang you out a few. 

Wenger does make a cube type product, though I don't think it is all that cheap, but I have never priced them out. 

Wenger Corporation | Product Options and Choices


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2009)

Oooh oooh, I see a link I'm going to follow and an Idea I'm gonna steal! 

Sorry Daryag, I have next to no contacts in NY. Well none that could supply rehearsal cubes


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 14, 2009)

Wenger makes some cool cube products but they are ridiculously expensive. They have these little feet and slots that make them interlock together making them great for safely stacking and standing on.
List prices:
small cube $107
medium cube $137
large cube $177

The picture above shows the blocks working together with the equally cool and overpriced Flipforms $674 each :shock: (made of plastic not gold). Now that's a cool idea for you Van. 


If you decide to deal with Wenger be sure you carefully watch EVERY detail of your paperwork and clarify everything in triplicate.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jul 14, 2009)

Try Roger Gray of Centerline Studios. He is in Cornwall, NY about an hour north of NYC. He can build them for you.


----------

